# Rejuvenating Neglected Hay Field



## AKhayguy (Aug 6, 2019)

Greetings all,

A few months ago I had the good fortune to buy from a retiring gentleman a 70-acre timothy hay farm containing all the equipment, supplies and facilities needed to jump right into full production. Unfortunately (you knew there would be an "unfortunately"), the fields had been slowing deteriorating through neglect for several years and are sorely in need of rejuvenating to re-establish a thick stand of timothy. As I was haying the first cutting in June I noted numerous areas, some as large as several acres or more that were heavy to weeds, such as dandelions and horsetail, and sprouting brush, some areas almost 100%, and teeth-shattering ruts. I helped hay on my uncle's ranch in Minnesota when I was a teenager but I have no farm management experience so I am a bit lost as to where and how to start rejuvenating these areas. Any ideas and experiences with re-establishing the timothy and with smoothing the ruts?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Before you start seeding anything have a soil analysis done, by your description of "weeds" it seems it may be lacking many nutrients.

Also it may be beyond "rejuvenation" and may require a turn-over. Do you have a state agri-expert to give you advice?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ditto Trillium, soil test and start over. Actually, I would do a lot of tests to see what your variability in fertility is. Beyond the tests I would do whatever is needed to smooth out the ruts, if that means disking chisel plowing or whatever. Then get rid of the weeds. If you need significant lime (get a soil test) you might want to incorporate it. Same if you need lots of fertilizer-it's better to work it in. Then spend your money on seed.

You can do the acreage piecemeal, but don't do a "field" piecemeal. doing it half way three times costs you way more in the long run and gives you a subpar product in the end. If you can only afford to do 10 ac right, then focus on that as a starter.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Trillium Farm said:


> Before you start seeding anything have a soil analysis done, by your description of "weeds" it seems it may be lacking many nutrients.
> 
> Also it may be beyond "rejuvenation" and may require a turn-over. Do you have a state agri-expert to give you advice?


+1 ^

Then watch this at least once (some great stuff on soil, nutrients and growing stuff, IMHO).

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/84137-soil-testing-for-forage-production-by-dr-vincent-haby/

Larry


----------

